# Book Reviews anyone



## MajorClementine (Jan 24, 2012)

Has anyone read this book? Was it useful to you in training a horse new to driving?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0764572997/ref=s9_simh_co_p14_d0_g14_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-3&pf_rd_r=0ET94E2PFVS7F9EHMZ66&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=1280661842&pf_rd_i=typ01


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 24, 2012)

This is THE bible for carriage driving as far as I am concerned. I highly recommend it!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't ask for a much better review than that


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree with Targetsmom. the bible, very well written, easy to read and understand. I would recommend it to all new drivers (or more experienced ones who haven't yet enjoyed it)


----------



## New mini (Jan 25, 2012)

I have just read it and found it very helpful. I learned a lot and I am going to reread it.


----------



## bluebird (Jan 27, 2012)

Well then it must be good...so I ordered it too! Along with 'The Book of Miniature Horses' by Donna Cambell Smith.


----------



## CZP1 (Jan 27, 2012)

That is my go-to book for the part-timers in me sometimes.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 7, 2012)

Three farming books are overwhelming with the info they in them. Most of the info also pertains to all driving and

"Farming with Horses" by Steve Bowers has one full and very descriptive chapter with A LOT of colored photos showing different ways to hold the lines - for a single and for multiples in both hands and in one.

http://www.amazon.com/Farming-Horses-Country-Workshop-Bowers/dp/0760323135

Teamsters - Work Horse Handbook - price not accurate I will have to find where to order from - http://www.amazon.com/Work-Horse-Handbook-Second-Miller/dp/1885210140/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328624774&sr=8-2

Training work horses/training teamsters - http://www.mischka.com/shop/product.php?productid=16240&cat=264&page=2

I saw the Carriage driving one in a local english riding shop and now I WANT ONE, too... Next on my order list. Also like - http://www.mischka.com/shop/product.php?productid=16388&cat=264&page=1 for beginning and learning as well as to go back and double check stuff.


----------



## jyuukai (Feb 7, 2012)

The wife had given me a Barnes and Nobles gift card for Christmas, and of course I used it to buy this Carriage Driving Bible. I'm super excited, it should ship out this morning! I saw the 'Essential Guide' as well but didn't buy it. I wish you had posted that yesterday while I was ordering PaintPony lol


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 7, 2012)

The "Essential Guide" is a very good book to introduce new drivers to the different style of harness available, different types of driving competitions and breeds, and how to properly fit a harness and cart. It's great for the beginner just starting out to buy their equipment! Not so much a training book however.





Leia


----------

